# 18 dollars discount?



## klaimore (Apr 7, 2010)

I read the email sent to me by gbatemp, it said I'm already a gbatemp member and eligible for a $18 dollar discount.

_
Firstly, as a member of the GBAtemp community, you are entitled to receive over $18 of discount coupons! Check out the special ShopTemp Discussions Forum to find the latest deals, only available to GBAtemp members. _

How do I obtain this discount?


----------



## lolzed (Apr 7, 2010)

read the stickies on this section of the forum


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 7, 2010)

Use the discount codes in the stickies in this forum


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 7, 2010)

I assume this discount refers to the 3 items total discount.


----------



## klaimore (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh right sorry. I thought it was 18 bucks off one item. My bad. I guess sites still try to exist.


----------



## lolzed (Apr 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _
> Firstly, as a member of the GBAtemp community, you are entitled to receive over $18 *of discount coupons*! Check out the special ShopTemp Discussions Forum to find the latest deals, only available to GBAtemp members. _


there was nothing false IMO


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 7, 2010)

It was a bit confusing to me too, but I knew that 18 dollars discount couldn't be right.


----------

